# under 520 bridge again....



## Tacklepoor (Jan 22, 2007)

I went this weekend, both days. The last few trips there, nothing really to report! I got there early Sat......... nothing was biting until about 8am. Caught two mangrove snappers, one 14" and the other at 16". Left there about 10am. Went back at 8am Sun.... caught a trout at 18" and there was an epoc battle with a ray ...... 18" across, cut the line as it swallowed the hook deep. O yea, a few puffers and get this NO CATFISH! All on live shrimp! Left Sunday about 10:30am. That was on the west side of bridge.

Dave:fishing:


----------



## PoppinPilz11 (Nov 15, 2006)

what kind of rig set up did you use?


----------



## Tacklepoor (Jan 22, 2007)

*Rigs*



PoppinPilz11 said:


> what kind of rig set up did you use?


I downsized my terminal tackle as I was just too big, the last few times I went. This time I used 1/0 hook with 1 oz sliding barrel sinker. Using 10# test leader which was about 4' long then a swivel then the sinker.

hook-----leader-------swivel/sinker-----mainline

I was using 20# tackle which was just too big and I had 3/0 hooks...just too much for what was biting.

Do you ever go there?

Dave:fishing:


----------



## PoppinPilz11 (Nov 15, 2006)

Tacklepoor said:


> I downsized my terminal tackle as I was just too big, the last few times I went. This time I used 1/0 hook with 1 oz sliding barrel sinker. Using 10# test leader which was about 4' long then a swivel then the sinker.
> 
> hook-----leader-------swivel/sinker-----mainline
> 
> ...



No, I'm down in Jupiter, but thanks for the rig set up, looks like a good fishfinder rig.

Brandon


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*The 520*

goes over three body of water just before you get to Cocoa..the two main one's are the "Banana river" and the "Indain river"...then there is a bridge that goes over a body of water between the two above that i listed....So which one are you hitting??? and if you want to hook up to something really nice, while using "Live Shrimp" go even lower in weight or no weight at all. You want the shrimp to look as natural as possible, so if you are going to spend the extra money using live shrimp. Learn to freeline your bait more often.........Make sure you are placing the hook on a spot on the shrimp where you arent KILLING IT!! tie your leader right to your main line (with a uni to uni knot) now depending on how the current is running, always cast up stream into the current and let your shrimp swim thru the target area on its own....If there is something there you will know it. Don't forget the big fish have seen fish finder rigs .....1000s of time. And a shrimp laying on the bottom with a weight tie to it...doesnt look natural......If you cant cast it far enough without the weight, go ahead and put a swivel between the main line and the leader and that should give you enough weight to cast around any piling......Also another tip, when you reel in to check it.....lift the rod slowly then reel as you slowly lowering your pole....keep doing this till you get away from the target area, but don't reel it in fast...nice and slow....Another thing you might look into is something called the "Shrimp rig" or Shrimp hardness......There are two hooks mounted together, that you place right over the shrimp. Then there is a spring on it, with a little clip...and this puts enought press on the shrimp to keep it from falling off......The great thing about this, is you don't hurt the shrimp at all..(Why you ask) well because you don't have to hook the shrimp, and both hooks ride on the side of the shrimp (1/0 hooks) And it is heavy enough to cast pretty well without no weight, and the shrimp don't have a problem swimming with it..............Priceless


----------



## Tacklepoor (Jan 22, 2007)

*Thanks for the lesson!!!*



jettypark28 said:


> goes over three body of water just before you get to Cocoa..the two main one's are the "Banana river" and the "Indain river"...then there is a bridge that goes over a body of water between the two above that i listed....So which one are you hitting??? and if you want to hook up to something really nice, while using "Live Shrimp" go even lower in weight or no weight at all. You want the shrimp to look as natural as possible, so if you are going to spend the extra money using live shrimp. Learn to freeline your bait more often.........Make sure you are placing the hook on a spot on the shrimp where you arent KILLING IT!! tie your leader right to your main line (with a uni to uni knot) now depending on how the current is running, always cast up stream into the current and let your shrimp swim thru the target area on its own....If there is something there you will know it. Don't forget the big fish have seen fish finder rigs .....1000s of time. And a shrimp laying on the bottom with a weight tie to it...doesnt look natural......If you cant cast it far enough without the weight, go ahead and put a swivel between the main line and the leader and that should give you enough weight to cast around any piling......Also another tip, when you reel in to check it.....lift the rod slowly then reel as you slowly lowering your pole....keep doing this till you get away from the target area, but don't reel it in fast...nice and slow....Another thing you might look into is something called the "Shrimp rig" or Shrimp hardness......There are two hooks mounted together, that you place right over the shrimp. Then there is a spring on it, with a little clip...and this puts enought press on the shrimp to keep it from falling off......The great thing about this, is you don't hurt the shrimp at all..(Why you ask) well because you don't have to hook the shrimp, and both hooks ride on the side of the shrimp (1/0 hooks) And it is heavy enough to cast pretty well without no weight, and the shrimp don't have a problem swimming with it..............Priceless


Cross over US1 and its the next bridge.... there is a old bridge that you can walk out on, either the east side or the west side. Well aware of the bennies of freelining, but the distance from old bridge to new 520 bridge concrete piling makes for one large shrimp not to mention the 15-20 mph "breeze". 

I did get to talk to some old timer there that was showing me a deep hole to drop into for some rather large drum. He has a picture from the Orlando slantinal about a year old showing a two large black drums.......

I am very interested in the rig you talk about where you do not hook the shrimp. I have not seen one but would like to try them. I'll be back over there this weekend. I'll hope for no breeze and get a few jumbos.......... but to be honest, I've had more luck with the reg shrimp......... some I would be ashamed to sell they are so small.......... need a sabiki rig not to kill them, they are so small! 

Thanks again for your post!

Dave


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*It's*

called a "Shrimp Harness" you can find them at most Wal-mark, and it' a 2/0 not a 1/0 (sorry about that) anyway it looks like two 2/0 j hooks put together with a spring and a clip that hold the shrimp in place. It works well with med and large shrimp. If they are too big or too small forget using it. I havent use them in awhile, but i have them rig and ready to go. I tie about 3 to 4 ft of 50lb test fluo leader to it, and then i just tie to the main line with a uni-knot. When i get shrimp i get the hand pick ones, cost alittle more but it is worth it. You don't want to add weight to this at all, just toss it around the piling or any where that the current is breaking. Cast up and let the shrimp drift into the strike zone...As for catching big "Drum" if you can get a blue crab, GET IT!! break it in half and toss that into one of those holes, they told you about. I livebait almost 99% of the time, and depending where i am fishing. I tend to use "Large" bait fish....now if i am fishing a area, and i know just quit biting. Then i will break out the shrimp harness and toss a shrimp out there. These are J-hook and when the 'Snook, redfish" pick them up. You will only feel a couple of taps on your line, at this time give him a little line (cause he will swim with it) then "HIT HIM" , you don't want to wait to long cause then you will gut hook him. Don't forget you will have two hooks in him, so don't baby him too much. Or he will wrap you up..........good luck:fishing: Out of all baits out there, the Shrimp is still the number one bait, because everything will hit it. The problem with most people is they buy Live shrimp stick a 4/0 hook in it, and then toss it out with 3oz sinker If it's too far of a cast for just the shrimp, then add a 1oz or smaller weight. And set that up like a fishfinder rig. Cast this in front of the piling (going with the current) then let line out...If something is there it will pickup the shrimp, And don't stay in one spot too long. Try and cast to any piling or dock that you are close too....:fishing:


----------



## mr.fishflorida07 (Apr 1, 2007)

is it legal to fish with blue crab?opcorn:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Yes*

you can use blue crab as bait " Except egg-bearing females" these you must and should always throw back. But if you are going to use blue crab as bait....Always remove legs,claws and remove the top shell (just like if u were going to eat it) then you cut it in half (quarters if its a big crab) stick a hook into that. Cast that into the Zone you are fishing and let it soak there, the scent the crab put out will bring the drums in......Oh redfish also like crabs this way.........:fishing:


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

mr.fishflorida07 said:


> is it legal to fish with blue crab?opcorn:


As Jetty said, yes, it's legal to use them for bait.

But....

If you are a Florida resident fishing from shore or a bridge or a jetty, you do not need a fishing license to catch FISH, but you do need a fishing license to catch CRABS (maybe). Another case of very unclear regulations; maybe that means from a boat, who knows. 

"A Florida recreational fishing license is required to harvest blue crabs under the recreational fishing regulations."

That and the rest of the crabbing rules are here:

http://myfwc.com/marine/recreational/recbluecrab.htm


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Surf*

i belive that if you are only catching a few for bait, they won't say anything. But if you have a few traps setup, and are just targeting crabs. That is when they will check you, now to catch a few for bait. You really don't need nothing fancy, get a rope tie a chicken leg to it. Toss that out in the water and let it soak. At this time take your net and place it in front of you in the water. (net has to be at least six feet long) Sometime you will feel the crab trying to drag the chicken leg away or not. After a little bit of soaking, start bringing in the chicken leg. If the line feel heavy "There is a crab on it" if it doesnt let it soak some more. Now the reason you put the net in the water, is as you are "Slowly bringing the crab in. You will drag him right over the net. Once he is in the middle of the net, drop the rope and lift the net "UP" not towards you. There you go crab catching 101 :beer:


----------



## Tacklepoor (Jan 22, 2007)

jettypark28 said:


> called a "Shrimp Harness" you can find them at most Wal-mark, and it' a 2/0 not a 1/0 (sorry about that) anyway it looks like two 2/0 j hooks put together with a spring and a clip that hold the shrimp in place. It works well with med and large shrimp. If they are too big or too small forget using it. I havent use them in awhile, but i have them rig and ready to go. I tie about 3 to 4 ft of 50lb test fluo leader to it, and then i just tie to the main line with a uni-knot. When i get shrimp i get the hand pick ones, cost alittle more but it is worth it. You don't want to add weight to this at all, just toss it around the piling or any where that the current is breaking. Cast up and let the shrimp drift into the strike zone...As for catching big "Drum" if you can get a blue crab, GET IT!! break it in half and toss that into one of those holes, they told you about. I livebait almost 99% of the time, and depending where i am fishing. I tend to use "Large" bait fish....now if i am fishing a area, and i know just quit biting. Then i will break out the shrimp harness and toss a shrimp out there. These are J-hook and when the 'Snook, redfish" pick them up. You will only feel a couple of taps on your line, at this time give him a little line (cause he will swim with it) then "HIT HIM" , you don't want to wait to long cause then you will gut hook him. Don't forget you will have two hooks in him, so don't baby him too much. Or he will wrap you up..........good luck:fishing: Out of all baits out there, the Shrimp is still the number one bait, because everything will hit it. The problem with most people is they buy Live shrimp stick a 4/0 hook in it, and then toss it out with 3oz sinker If it's too far of a cast for just the shrimp, then add a 1oz or smaller weight. And set that up like a fishfinder rig. Cast this in front of the piling (going with the current) then let line out...If something is there it will pickup the shrimp, And don't stay in one spot too long. Try and cast to any piling or dock that you are close too....:fishing:


Thanks for the info, I'll give the shrimp rigs a try............ Going "to da Walmart" today! Thanks again........

O yea, went back under the bridge on Sunday...... one undersized trout, threw back, one ray...took 3 hooks out of him/her(good deed) and one jack, and 3 puffers.......O my life is complete............

Thanks again..

dave


----------

